# Falsche Archivprogramme nötigen zum SMS-Versand - PC-Welt 04.11.2010



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

Im Oktober hat ein relativ neuer Trend einen vorläufigen Höhepunkt  erreicht. Vorgebliche Archivprogramme drängen Benutzer zum SMS-Versand,  doch diese bekommen nichts dafür. Die Malware-Hitlisten zeigen gegenüber  dem Vormonat keine dramatischen Veränderungen.

Weiter hier >>> Malware-Statistik für Oktober - Falsche Archivprogramme nötigen zum SMS-Versand - Virenticker - PC-WELT


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2010)

*AW: Falsche Archivprogramme nötigen zum SMS-Versand - PC-Welt 04.11.2010*



> Eine seit ein paar Monaten zu beobachtende Masche der Online-Kriminellen  sind vorgebliche Archivierungsprogramme. Werden sie gestartet,  verlangen sie vom Benutzer, er soll eine oder mehrere SMS an eine  Premiumnummer senden, um auf die Inhalte der angelegten Archive  zugreifen zu können. Im Gegenzug erhalten die Opfer Links zu einem  Torrent-Tracker und/oder Anweisungen, wie sie diesen nutzen können. Alle  Szenarien enden damit, dass die Opfer nicht bekommen, was sie sich  erhofft haben. Sie sind jedoch Geld losgeworden, was der einzige Zweck  der Sache ist.


...und warum fehlen da die wesentlichen Infos??? Welche Premiumnummer, das wäre z.B. nett. Neulich hat so'n Antivirenhersteller einen Schädling gefunden, der hat internationale Nummern gewählt. Aber nirgends stand, welche das waren. Das ist echt blöd.

Gibt's irgendwo mehr Infos?

Hier ist ein bisschen mehr


> Fake archiving programs are becoming increasingly common. They are detected by Kaspersky Lab products as *Hoax.Win32.ArchSMS*. Once this program launches, the user is asked to send one or more SMSs to a premium-rate number so they can access the contents of an archive. In most cases after a message is sent, the user receives instructions on how to use a torrent tracker and/or a link to it. There are a variety of hoax scenarios, but the result is always the same – the victim ends up spending money and does not get the file s/he wants. This type of fraud is relatively new and only came to light a few months ago. It has attracted a lot of interest from cybercriminals, as data from the Kaspersky Security Network (KSN) shows:


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

*AW: Falsche Archivprogramme nötigen zum SMS-Versand - PC-Welt 04.11.2010*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...Gibt's irgendwo mehr Infos?



Jetzt warst "a bissi zu schnell"

Da wär der Link ...
Monthly Malware Statistics, October 2010 - Securelist

Aber viel mehr steht bei Kaspersky selbst auch nicht


----------



## technofreak (4 November 2010)

*AW: Falsche Archivprogramme nötigen zum SMS-Versand - PC-Welt 04.11.2010*

Bisher basiert diese Info also ausschließlich auf der Aussage von Kapersky 

Suche mit "Fake archiving programs" liefert ausschließlich Verweise auf diese Quelle.
http://www.kaspersky.com/news?id=207576208


> More than a million attempted infections of this type have been detected each month by Kaspersky Lab since July 2010.


dafür ist die ( öffentliche  ) Reaktion de facto zero


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2010)

*AW: Falsche Archivprogramme nötigen zum SMS-Versand - PC-Welt 04.11.2010*

Hmm
Google

Ich habe davon bisher nichts gehört. Vielleicht weiß Kaspersky mehr, mal abwarten.
(Da steht teils 'was von Bots, die IFrame-Werbung einblenden)

Hier etwas mehr Details:
http://www.threatexpert.com/report.aspx?md5=288390c98f3394b6fd144acf249b0233



> * There was registered attempt to establish connection with the remote host. The connection details are:
> 
> Remote Host	Port Number
> 178.32.xx.xxx	80
> ...


Dazu gibt es noch ein paar Domains, wenn man das hier eingibt
http://whois-search.ru

s.a.
http://www.domaintools.com/reverse-ip/?hostname=zippro.ru


----------



## technofreak (4 November 2010)

*AW: Falsche Archivprogramme nötigen zum SMS-Versand - PC-Welt 04.11.2010*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hmm
> Google



24 Treffer ist ja nun nicht gerade viel  (  an das Ende der Suche auf Seite 3 gehen)
http://www.google.de/#q=Hoax.Win32....YeZOpaquYAP&start=30&sa=N&fp=6651e69515daa7ce


----------

